

Microsoft loses CFO Chris Liddell, promotes Peter Klein to CFO - zaatar
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/24/microsoft-loses-cfo-liddell/

======
zaatar
Official press release:
[http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/press/2009/nov09/11-24cor...](http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/press/2009/nov09/11-24corpnewsPR.mspx)

